# Do you watch anime?



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

I just want to know how often do you watch Anime?

Pokemon is an Anime for you people who do not know.​
YAY!! 200 Posts


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Jun 20, 2010)

iunno, there was this one period where I was more into them, but now with exams and pressure and stuff, I haven't been able to.
but when I DO watch, its like a RAGE
I finished Code Geass in 2 days, Soul Eater in a week and a half, and Death Note in like a week O_O I have no life sometimes...


----------



## monkat (Jun 20, 2010)

"More than once a day"

So like...you mean how many episodes do we watch?

It varies dramatically....I might go a whole day watching a lot, then a few weeks without, then some weeks I might go a few episodes every other day.

So, yes. I watch anime. No, I did not find a reasonable answer on your poll.


----------



## Raika (Jun 20, 2010)

I watch anime... At random times.
Sometimes I don't watch at all for a couple of days, then suddenly I would start watching series after series like crazy.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 20, 2010)

i binge a lot when it comes to anime. for the past couple months i've only been watching an episode or so a week. now that i'm on holidays... the past three or four days i've started and finished.. 

Mobile Suit Gundam 
MS igLoo + Apocalypse
Gundam 00 S2 
Kobato 
Hanamaru Kindergarden 
Ga-rei Zero 
also read the entire fma manga now that its finished.
and working through mouryo no hako right now.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 20, 2010)

i watcha it atleast everyday or every other day when i remember to


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

like once every 3 months.
i have 1 inu yasha dvd 
and 1 ranma 1/2 dvd.
might get more eventually!
and watch more often.


----------



## charliebrown (Jun 20, 2010)

I watch a few episodes a day, usually after the wife and kids are asleep.  I'm powering my way through Kenshin right now.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jun 20, 2010)

i watch a couple of times a week unless the anime is really good ill watch alot at once


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 20, 2010)

i never or rarely watch animes


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 20, 2010)

I do randomly.


----------



## Smogen (Jun 20, 2010)

Twice a week here.   I currently watch Bleach and Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood.

The shows I have watched in the past are:

Cowboy Bebop
Death Note
Monster

I would watch a whole lot more but I don't like the over the top moments in anime (ie. when someone calls Ed short in FMA)

Any shows that people can recommend that have little to no over the top moments?


----------



## Escape (Jun 20, 2010)

About once a week.
Not because I don't want, it's because I don't have much time


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 20, 2010)

I watch Welcome to the N.H.K. every week


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 20, 2010)

i do, every week


----------



## luke_c (Jun 20, 2010)

Usually 3+ Episodes a day depending if i'm trying to catch up on stuff or watching stuff that just aired and got subbed


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 20, 2010)

Damn near constantly.

But as I am 48, and not needing to explain WHAT I am watching to a parent, I can watch ANYthing and not need to care who cares.

And there is a lot of anime out there let me tell ya.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 20, 2010)

Yup at random times. Sometimes I'd go a month or two without watching any, then binge watch a lot.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 20, 2010)

I chose once a day but I sometimes never watch anime for a day or two or watch 3 or 4 episodes a day.


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2010)

It's random when I watch anime. I think the last one, I saw was Ponyo.


----------



## prowler (Jun 20, 2010)

Random.
Last I watched was the new episode of K-ON!! and the third episode of ToraDora

Still need to watch the latest of Angel Beats but I've been busy


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes normally more than one episode a day but then there are periods where I dont watch any at all.I read Full Metal Alchemist so then I watched the anime now I am watching FMA Brotherhood since its based on the magna and Katekyo Hitman Reborn occasionally I am thinking about watching some old anime like Akira and watching Samurai Champloo.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 20, 2010)

Imma anime freak....If I could I'd watch it more than once a day. I'm currently watching Full Metal Alchemist, Bleach, Kekkaishi, and I'm trying to torrent the episodes for the japanese english subbed Dragon Ball Kai and Hitman Reborn.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 20, 2010)

I try to watch at least an episode a day. Sometimes I watch none, but then after a few days I watch all that I wanted to watch. Currently watching: Kara no Kyoukai and Elfen Lied.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 20, 2010)

I dont watch it. (for now, cus you never know in the future)


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 20, 2010)

I only watch one anime...One Piece! I usually watch more than one episode each day. I have watched 260 episodes on 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 20, 2010)

I watch anime in cycles; pick a series and watch a couple of episodes each day until it's finished, then I usually wait a month or two before picking another. I'm quite fussy with anime, I hate seeing the same old storylines re-hashed over and over so finding something I'll like takes time and a bit of digging.


----------



## princeEyeless (Jun 22, 2010)

in every new release of naruto,bleach,one piece,KHR(katekyo hitman reborn),full metal alchemist brotherhood(will be end soon),fairy tail and K-on season 2..i think its 7 times a week..^^


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I chose once a day but I sometimes never watch anime for a day or two or watch 3 or 4 episodes a day.


same with me, it depends on what else i'm doing that day...hence why i watch a lot...plus, i end up watching like, half a series to see if it's any good, then stop watching it if it's not, then start on something else...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

I used to watch anime a lot. Then I watched Bakemonogatari. It was so perfect, there can't be anything better. That's why I stopped. I don't want to watch anything that isn't as good as Bakemonogatari, so I don't watch anime anymore. I don't read manga anymore either.


----------

